# Tadpole dying? Help me save it



## Firawen

I have 2 varadero tads right now, and one of them is acting strangely. The healthy one is semi dark in color and larger than the other(that may just be an age difference, I found one as it was hatching and one as a tadpole) but the other one is completely transparent and doesn't swim around like the other, often not responding to stimuli like the other. Every time I think it's dead and get ready to do something with the body, it swims around and seems fine. This morning I came in and it was belly up in the bottom of the cup. It did not respond to me tapping the cup. I didn't have time to get rid of it so I left it in there. When I got home and checked it, it swam around like crazy then sat motionless belly up in the bottom of the cup again. Is it dying? Can I save it?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface

How long since it came out of the egg. How is the water quality?


----------



## Firawen

frogface said:


> How long since it came out of the egg. How is the water quality?


It hatched on 2/4 and the water is the same water I put in then. The other tad's water is even grosser but it seems perfectly healthy.


Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface

In my experience, sometimes tads just don't make it. You could try doing a partial water change with him, just in case. Otherwise, I'd just wait and see how he does. He might surprise you. 

What is the general temp where the tads are kept?


----------



## Tincman

I have seen the sort of colorless Tad pop up once in a while, Im not sure if its a Vitamin deficiency or just the luck of the draw, but once in a while there will be ones just not meant to make it even if you do everything right. As far as trying to make sure you're doing everything right, I agree with the other member that mentioned WATER QUALITY first & foremost.. I find that much like keeping tropical fish all you can do is take care of the water & that will in turn take care of the fish or tadpole in this instance. I have gotten it to where at least 95% of my Tads morph out of water into healthy froglets by making sure I clean out any uneaten food & change any water starting to collect waste even if prematurely before my scheduled water change. Some people stress using RO water or Spring water, I used to use that & it works fine, but now largely because the tap water where I live is excellent, I just treat my own tap water with a simple conditioner used for aquariums & I have the same success without buying spring water or having to RO filter any water. All you can do is Keep the Tadpoles in a stable temp environment, feed properly & keep their water clean. I spot clean my Tads every day sucking out waste with a baster & completely change the water every 3rd day with treated water sitting in the same room at the same temp making it the least amount of stress to them as possible.. Hope this helps, if you lose one or 2 per 20 dont be so hard on yourself because they arent all meant to be....


----------



## Gamble

I know you don't want to hear this, but from my own personal experience ... that tad is probably not going to make it to metamorphosis. Sorry.

You win some, you lose some ... its just the way it goes unfortunately.


----------



## Firawen

Gamble said:


> I know you don't want to hear this, but from my own personal experience ... that tad is probably not going to make it to metamorphosis. Sorry.
> 
> You win some, you lose some ... its just the way it goes unfortunately.


That's what I was afraid of. It kinda sucks because my varaderos stopped all breeding activity once I pulled the tadpoles, so I hope they breed again at some point...


----------



## FrogBoyMike

It might not make it but don't give up on it just yet. I had a cobalt tad that laid still or on its side for almost two weeks and didn't eat until one day it just sprung to life and is doing great now, about to pop out font legs

I know theres no guarantee but just wanted to give some hope. i love those little guys and i hope to get some one of these days


----------



## frogface

Firawen said:


> That's what I was afraid of. It kinda sucks because my varaderos stopped all breeding activity once I pulled the tadpoles, so I hope they breed again at some point...


Maybe you didn't find all of the tadpoles? Could they have hidden some from you? That might explain why they seem to have stopped breeding.


----------



## daggekko

Yeah, I know I've got three tadpoles in with my R. reticulata, but I don't know how many tadpoles I actually have I've been told by others too that you usually have a few that you never knew about!


----------

